# 2009\1010 Bow kill Pic. thread



## hound dog

OK every one post your bow kills pics. here and tell us a little about it.


----------



## hound dog

I just thought it would be nice to see all the bow kills in one thread so we could see all them all at once. So put some pics. up I hope to have one to put up soon. And keep track of how many get taken with a bow.


----------



## boothy

Here you go Hound Dog.

Well I wasn't settled into my stand maybe 30 min before this guy came through. I was sitting in a creek bottom over a couple of big white oaks that just started to drop this week. I heard him coming and he crossed the creek a little behind me and to my left he then walked by me at about 7 yards and began eating acorns about 20 yards away. I sat waiting for about 5 min. for a good shot he kept facing away from me and eventually he turned and gave me a 20 yard quartering away shot. He went a total of about 3 feet shot him with the rage 2 blade. Double lung stuck in off side shoulder.


----------



## crowe1187

Lets see that Rage hole


----------



## RVGuy

Looks like Mathews is first again.  So much for the AlphaMax.......
"Mathews, catch us if you can"


----------



## BOWROD

*bow kill*

ok here's my first entry a male yote, 25 yd shot and the slick tricks put the lights out in all of 10 yds !!!! hope to add several more entries soon ????


----------



## boothy

crowe1187 said:


> Lets see that Rage hole



Caution!


----------



## camotoy

*doe down*

got a nice doe this evening    switchback  and bloodrunner broad head   sorry bout the pic only had camera phone    food plot in 3 yearold clear cut 5 th deer i saw   1 6 or 8 point small rack ran by and then 10 minutes later this doe !!


----------



## toolmkr20

Mine from Sat morning.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=378173&d=1252770761


----------



## bowtie

sunday morning at 7:50...she came into the food plot...32 yard shot ...25 yard recovery...grim reaper broadhead


----------



## The Fever

yall are making me wanna call out of work....


----------



## NoOne

Lake Russell WMA Scrub buck Saturday Evening


----------



## hansel

Nice doe Bowtie

What angle was your shot?? Looks like a head on in the neck


----------



## preacher

Got my first bow kill Sat. morning at 10:00 A.M. at about 18 yards!  It was a doe.


----------



## solocamslayer

Killed a doe Sat evening in Macon county and another on Sunday am. both 15 yard shots with the 82nd Airbourne, SpitFire max broadheads.


----------



## BANDT

nice pics everyone.

makes me want to go this evening, but I cant


----------



## thompsonsz71

smoked this lilttle surburban 8 pt sunday afternoon.... 18 yrd shot with the reezen.... smoked him with a innerloc 2 blade exp... ran 40 yrds and piled him up.. first buck with the bow so i was quite happy!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

congrats on ur first bow buck thompsonsz71


----------



## thompsonsz71

thank you! first on a long list i hope


----------



## jwhite

I dont have the camera with me to post a pic; but i killed a really small doe. Hit her in the liver. She went 25 yds and then fell over. It'll be a good tender deer to eat. Killed in in walton county sat morning at 8:10 am.


----------



## bowman77

thompsonsz71 said:


> smoked this lilttle surburban 8 pt sunday afternoon.... 18 yrd shot with the reezen.... smoked him with a innerloc 2 blade exp... ran 40 yrds and piled him up.. first buck with the bow so i was quite happy!





Congrats buddy. Looks good.


----------



## Gadget

Opening day

Saturday afternoon

2.5 yr old doe, 105 lbs

Innerloc Falcon 85gr


Wish I woulda got a pic of the entrance and exit wound, sharp quartering away, opened her up like a zipper along the rib cage, exited just behind the opposite side leg and then through the leg and bone, four holes.


----------



## killNgrill

Wednesday 9-16-09 8:05 AM
Fat Nanny- 16yd shot

Elite Z28--- Easton Axis ST--- 100gr. Slick Trick Mag.
Thanks Steve and Tony at Full Draw Outdoors in Griffin.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

you'll be grillin some back straps in no time!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Nice kills!!


----------



## Alexander

Shot this 7 point saturday morning at 8:12  on a big hardwood ridge in a buddy of mines neighborhood. I made a ground blind of big leaf magnolia branches and brushed it in real good. I shot this buck quartering away at less than 10 yards, the arrow passed completely thru knocking out both lungs on its way. The buck ran thirty yards and crashed.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

sweet!!....Congrats!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller

*cousin killed this yote*

huntinfreak22 yote kill

pse x-force with rage 2 blade


----------



## doublelungdriller

*doe kill on 9-16-09*

09 alphamax 32 and 2 blade rage


----------



## NBN

Shot a big doe tuesday mourning at Blanton Creek WMA. Shot with my Switchback, goldtip arrow and shuttle T-lock head.


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher

Congrats to everyone, nice kills! Missed a doe this evening. The good Lord has to keep us humble I guess. Be back at it in the morning if it aint monsoonin.


----------



## jdthayer

Here's my first of the year on the first hunt behind the house. My boys were pumped!!!

Also, here's one for the RAGE crowd. I tried them this year for the first time and you can see the results. However, I still did not expect her to go 150 yards, but only one lung was punctured, and the other one was just clipped.....


----------



## hound dog

9-18-09
Fri. pm 110lb doe 20yr shot


----------



## nosfedgta

congrats to all so far! looks the season is starting off good. I hope to get my first bow buck this year on my new lease.


----------



## Big Doe Down

First bow kill ever  110 lb nanny doe


----------



## bowtie

got my second for the year this morning...same stand as the first one...28 yard shot....dropped in her tracks...seen 7 all together this morning....the alphamax 32 is on fire


----------



## killNgrill

way to go stack em' up!


----------



## cpowel10

Worth County doe. 9/20/09


----------



## hound dog

15 deer

2 yote

Great job guys can't wait to see some more pic.

I know there are more killed than that so post a pic. and keep the count going.


----------



## bowbuck

Shot this doe Sat. 9/19 at 8:30.  36 yd shot, she made it about 75 yds.  2 blade rage, both lungs.  2 1/2 yr doe


----------



## Gentleman4561

Shot my first bow kill/ bow buck Friday evening.  I was hunting with a friend and the plan was for him to sit on the ground with me in the climber up in the tree.  Well walking into the stand i spooked a 4 point.  We get to the stand and start to get set up, before i even start climbing my friend whispers to me that he sees a deer.  I thought it was a doe about 50 yds away.  i ease out of the stand and pick up my crossbow.  I slowly walk towards him as he bounds off.   I walked closer and got with in 30 yds.  I then sunk an arrow right through both lungs and some where off into the forest never to be found.  The deer ran about 40 yds and piled up.  We walked up to the deer i turn him over and find that he has one small antler.  I didn't care because i just got my first deer of the season/with a bow/ first buck ever/more jerky in the freezer.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

All I can say is congratulations guys!!! we're flooded out here...can't even find a 3 hr. dry window!!!!!


----------



## jonesey

Opening morning doe. 30 yards with switchback xt and 3 blade crimson talon mechanical broadhead . Ran about 40 yards and piled up..


----------



## hound dog

My cuz got him a 8pt.


----------



## Full Pull

Well this is my first Bow Buck.
My hunting partner and BBQ buddy Mike wonder Got me into Bow hunting 3 years ago .
He was killed 2 weeks ago whyle working around his house he fell out of a tree and landed on a 5 ft bar preaty bad he was 43 years old and leave behind a wife and a 11 year oul daughter.
On the folling monday his wife has us come over and she wanted me to have his  Hoyt she said that what he would have wanted.
Well I set my stand's on opening day and waited a week to go out.
I was in the stand 40 minits when 6 deer came up behind me and one was comming to my left I said Feet dont fail me now.
18 yards to my left broad side .
I shoot a 30" draw his is a 28 to 29" only shot his bow a couple of times I used his arrows and my broad heads.





spined him  the arrow hit a little branch I hit a little higher and back than I wanted but no gut shot he dressed out@111lbs not a bad spike.
This ones for you Mike RIP.


----------



## hound dog

Full Pull said:


> Well this is my first Bow Buck.
> My hunting partner and BBQ buddy Mike wonder Got me into Bow hunting 3 years ago .
> He was killed 2 weeks ago whyle working around his house he fell out of a tree and landed on a 5 ft bar preaty bad he was 43 years old and leave behind a wife and a 11 year oul daughter.
> On the folling monday his wife has us come over and she wanted me to have his  Hoyt she said that what he would have wanted.
> Well I set my stand's on opening day and waited a week to go out.
> I was in the stand 40 minits wahe 6 deer came up behind me and one was comming to my left I said Feet dont fail me Know.
> 18 yards to my left broad side .
> I shoot a 30" draw his is a 28 to 29" only shot his bow a couple of times I used his arrows and my broad heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spined him he dressed out@111lbs not a bad spike.



Good shot bud. Sorry for your loss and there's. my wife and I send ours prayers out to yall.


----------



## Apex Predator

Called this one in with some light rattling and grunting.  Shot was slightly quartering away at 25 yards.  My bow is a home made 63" straight longbow which draws 48@27.  I used a 250 grain Wensel Woodsman broadhead and Easton Epic arrow with an FOC of 26%.  Complete pass through and he was nose plowing within sight after a 40-50 yard dash.  My KE is about 25 ft/lbs!


----------



## wks41

*My best ever last night!*

Shot him at 25 yards.  He went 30 yards and that was it.


----------



## Full Pull

Thanks 
Hound Dog.
Apex thats Awsom Congrats Man.


----------



## j_seph

Best I could do so far


----------



## reidplacefarms

wks41 said:


> Shot him at 25 yards.  He went 30 yards and that was it.
> View attachment 385462



great looking buck man congrats


----------



## slappy66

j seph, i just blew my drink out my nose!  Sounds like me and you are huntin in the same area.  Where they aint.


----------



## jdthayer

I'm placing this thread back to the front, so recent kills can be on here. Good luck to all and congradulations to everyone w/success so far!


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever

2nd . deer with a bow.  8 yds. 50/60 yd. run with MUZZY broad head.


----------



## doublelungdriller

*p&y buck*

killed this p&y 14 point buck with my 09 hoyt alphamax 32 bone collector and the rage 2 blade in monroe county, ga. last tuesday afternoon. he was 184lb. on the hoof.


----------



## doublelungdriller

*boar kill*

killed this one yesterday.


----------



## Forester73

*Meriwether County Bow Buck*

Sept. 17, 2009 
I had numerous trail cam pictures of this deer.  I knew I would only have one opportunity if that to try and take him.
He walked across the plot at 7:50 pm at a distance of 50 yards.  I stopped him just as he was about to step out of the food plot.  He was at 40 yards.  He jumped the string upon release, but I still hit him in the vitals.  He went 50 yards.  This is my best deer with a bow.  He scored 142 1/8 gross P&Y.
Bowtech Guardian, Spott Hogg Hogg It, G5 Montec CS


----------



## hound dog

26 deer
2 yote
1 hog
1 skeeter

Keep them coming great pics.


----------



## camotoy

doe #2 of the year    another with a bloodrunner broadhead


----------



## southwestslayer

Forester73  how about some of the trail cam pics on the fine monster


----------



## Dawg of the West

Wow J seph!!  Not bad with a bow!!  That takes practice.


----------



## Forester73

*trail cam pics*

Here are some of the best trail cam pics of my deer.


----------



## flintdiver

Forester, great pics ! I know I'm not the first, but let me say CONGRATULATIONS on an Awesome buck !  I saw a cell phone pic of it last week, but man , now I can really see what a great deer it is. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Daniel W.

doublelungdriller said:


> killed this one yesterday.





Just curious, where did the buck from your Avatar come from?


----------



## jonesey

number 2 for the freezer , time to start horn huntin now..


----------



## Chadx1981

Thats a dandy buck forester. I saw that pic on a buddy of mines phone down here in Fla. Hey do you think you can remind me in a pm of what it was you sent me today or yesterday.
Thanks,

Chad


----------



## doublelungdriller

Daniel W. said:


> Just curious, where did the buck from your Avatar come from?



wisconsin.


----------



## tony32

hey hound dog i got one over at kurz just a good meat doe 2 blade rage ran about 10 yards


----------



## GAcarver

My first of the season, Banks co.


----------



## CassGA

Clybel WMA


----------



## satchmo

*Mine so far*

Mine so far. Lots of great deer people are taking this season. Nice to see those first deer people are taking too.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

got the first one back on  opening morning on the clayton spalding line.Hunting a passing through funnel area with lots of water and  pin oak acorns.10 yd shot she ran around 30 yds.Got the second one this morning hunting a similar setup.This morning was nice and cool .another 10 yd shot she ran around 30 yds.I love bowhunting.


----------



## djackson67

*Sept, 29, 750 am*

11pt, 120-125 class.


----------



## whitetaco02

10-1-09 Doe


----------



## molly

killNgrill said:


> Wednesday 9-16-09 8:05 AM
> Fat Nanny- 16yd shot
> 
> Elite Z28--- Easton Axis ST--- 100gr. Slick Trick Mag.
> Thanks Steve and Tony at Full Draw Outdoors in Griffin.



Where did you get your stablizer better yet what kind is it..I`m looking for one for my new DXT which should be coming in the next couple of days.


----------



## badcompany

Looks to be a Octane stabilizer.


----------



## mason039

Forester73 said:


> Sept. 17, 2009
> I had numerous trail cam pictures of this deer.  I knew I would only have one opportunity if that to try and take him.
> He walked across the plot at 7:50 pm at a distance of 50 yards.  I stopped him just as he was about to step out of the food plot.  He was at 40 yards.  He jumped the string upon release, but I still hit him in the vitals.  He went 50 yards.  This is my best deer with a bow.  He scored 142 1/8 gross P&Y.
> Bowtech Guardian, Spott Hogg Hogg It, G5 Montec CS



Thats a great looking deer.  Love those dark tines.  One of the best deer I have seen this year.


----------



## hound dog

Ttt


----------



## Tana 2009

bump!!


----------



## doublelungdriller

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## hound dog

Need more pics. POST YOUR PICS.

35-deer
2 yote
1 hog
1 skeeter


----------



## CassGA

#2 from Clybel WMA


----------



## cpowel10

Nanny #2 for the year.  Worth County, 10/04.

Time to chase bucks around now


----------



## doublelungdriller

cpowel10 said:


> Nanny #2 for the year.  Worth County, 10/04.
> 
> Time to chase bucks around now



congrats!!

was that a rage on that arrow?


----------



## cpowel10

doublelungdriller said:


> congrats!!
> 
> was that a rage on that arrow?



Thanks! yea it was.  She ducked hard when I shot (she watched me draw,  I was busted).  She ducked and started to turn...I caught spine and she went down


----------



## doublelungdriller

cpowel10 said:


> Thanks! yea it was.  She ducked hard when I shot (she watched me draw,  I was busted).  She ducked and started to turn...I caught spine and she went down



awesome

congrats


i thought that hole was a rage.


----------



## 7mm mag 06

First public land and out of state deer!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

*awesome*

awesome buck you killed doublelunger and i do mean awesome.





doublelungdriller said:


> awesome
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> i thought that hole was a rage.


----------



## GreenHead Killa

my buddys little buck and my big doe


----------



## Howard

First of tha season  Sept. 22, 2009 @ 7:08pm Acorn ridge with a X-Force TS, Radial Xweave, Cuda expandable 12yrd shot ran 60yrds


----------



## kcausey

Bucks&Beards444's two does...
Crawford County...




Irwin County...


----------



## mattech

doe #1 opening morning
doe # 2 10-4-09 evening hunt


----------



## viper25963

*1 Down*

Sept 28 7:14 pm.....spotted her about 100 yds out fed on some white oaks to within 13 yds....I was about 20 ft and she was down hill! Meat Seeker just above her shoulder and she went 50 yds!


----------



## SouthGAHunter

Small 90-100 lb boar hog.  
10-2-09 Chickasawhatchee WMA
Allegiance and Rage combo is deadly!

sorry for pic....all I had was the cell phone.


----------



## Katera73

Nice kills everybody maybe before too long I'll be posting some deer  been a slow season so far. Cooler weather is coming acrons are falling.  Now if it would just quit raining.


----------



## Apex Predator

Here's a few hogs for this year.


----------



## polkmarine

dang there are some great kills on these pages congrats to everyone!


----------



## bowtie

good job guys....


----------



## JNP1978

*First of the season*

Shot Her on Oct. 5th in the Evening with my X-force. Shot was less than 10 yards.


----------



## grunt0331

*pig down*





Hope this works. I stuck this last Sunday at just after 4:00pm after missing 2 does on Saturday night. 14 yard shot and he fell where he was. 1st pig with a bow.


----------



## ClemsonDuckCutter

*My first bow kill*

First Archery Kill...

30 yard shot, ran 10!


----------



## TKM

my first deer this season






http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=419639


----------



## Full Pull

Fine job Sir.


----------



## hound dog

Great pic. yall. But I bet there some more to be posted so let see them.

47 deer
2 yote
9 hog
1 skeeter


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

2.5 year old 105 pound long face.Shot her close to a persimmon tree that still has some  fruit on it at 630 pm.15 yd shot from up high dropped her in her tracks.Easton axis carbon infused tipped with rocket hammerheads.Little one came out afterward  and stayed around a while but i let her walk.go get um


----------



## Roger T

finaly broke-in the alpha-max 32 at 8:40 this morning


----------



## urdaddyjeep

^
^
^
^
 l
 l
 l
did he shoot her in the rump??  

Keep the pics coming cause so far I havent hit one yet


----------



## Roger T

urdaddyjeep said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> l
> l
> l
> did he shoot her in the rump??
> 
> Keep the pics coming cause so far I havent hit one yet







 no i didnt shoot her in the rump.i shot her in her femoral artery,i couldnt get a clear shot behind the shoulder.   she went 50yds & bled out in about 30 seconds.


----------



## dwills

I know it works sometimes, but that femoral artery shot is a VERY low percentage shot. Congrats on the kill though!


----------



## Roger T

dwills said:


> I know it works sometimes, but that femoral artery shot is a VERY low percentage shot. Congrats on the kill though!





i have a high percentage at that shot.if i cant get behind the shoulder i go for the femoral artery,i havent missed yet on prolly about 10 deer. good huntin


----------



## dwills

Roger T said:


> i have a high percentage at that shot.if i cant get behind the shoulder i go for the femoral artery,i havent missed yet on prolly about 10 deer. good huntin



You are a very good shot. The margin for error is very small. You have to either hit the femoral as it exits the aorta or get lucky and hit it as it winds around the femur, which almost requires your arrow to break the femur, the strongest bone in the body. I'm not saying that it's a bad shot...just that it's not one that I would be willing to take.


----------



## hound dog

Now that we got over with.


Bring on some more pic. I know a few friends of mine that killed and I don't see there pic. on here.


I like seeing all the pics. and so does every one else so keep them coming.


----------



## dwills

I killed a doe friday, but no pics. So that's one more for the archery group...


----------



## watermedic

*10-26-09 Public Land Buck*

Not the biggest, but public land in gun season. I'll take it. He's pretty broke up and beat up. Maybe I can get the one that whooped him.


















My best bow kill so far.


----------



## 3d foam killer

sorry took me a while 9th day of bow season first deer i have ever put on the ground and its with the bow shot my second this morning post pics in a sec
 #1. was at 42 yards bear odysey 2 easton epics 298 grains 280 ft per second rage two blade

#2.was at 20 yards quartering away and she got hamered ith the shuttle t lock looking for horns now


----------



## BullRed

On the way to the house my daughter said "I want to get my bow and take a picture with the mamma deer" then she looks at me and says "you can be in it if you want".


----------



## hound dog

Man That's some good stuff there.


----------



## THETRUTH

*paulding county*

bear truth 
goldtip arrows
100gr broadhead


----------



## GREG66

Pike Co. Illinois 141 6/8


----------



## Mossy Oak Man

Got two with the bow this year so far they was my first two with the bow shot them the same day at out hunting club in metter ga. Got the first one in the morning then the second one that afternoon. 

First one





Second one


----------



## love to hunt

Two so far hopefully more to come!  The first one ate great in case ya'll were wondering


----------



## jdthayer

love to hunt, I love your response to the first deer! Awesome to see young guys thumping deer w/bows!!!


----------



## tony32

*here is mine*

killed him fighting with  with smaller bucks ...the am 32 done its job


----------



## DSGB

Alabama 4 pointer from 10/17


----------



## thomas gose

alphamaxtony32 said:


> killed him fighting with  with smaller bucks ...the am 32 done its job



what you shootin them babys for tony? i cant beleive Huckabys would even take him in! Con grats!


----------



## michaelloves2hunt

My first buck with a bow. I shot this 185 lbs 10 point on 9-20-09 in pickens county. Could'nt find it till the next morning. Talk about a restless night.


----------



## hound dog

Back Ttt


----------



## tony32

great deer guys lets keep this one at the top


----------



## trkyhnt89

Heres some from florida....

opening morning....





slick tricks are nasty little heads...





couple does killed


----------



## boothy

Got this doe this evening while she was coming out into one of my plots. 
30 yd shot double lung
grim reaper broadhead


----------



## White Stag

*2nd ever bow kill...*

Got her this morning around 8 am...Cherokee County+PSE Stingray+Muzzy Broadhead+ Carbon Express Arrows= meat in the freezer!


----------



## SuperDan

*NW Kentucky CCW Outfitters 8000 acres bow hunt only*

Best experience I have had on a pay hunt. Outfitter is from Georgia....Down home folks and great meals over all a five star***** camp. Already signed up for next year Profile pic is the kill! 20 yard shot with a swirchblade broad head. If you have not seen one at work it looks like a shotgun slug hit. 16" Spread 8 pointer. Awesome experience! Biggest bow kill yet.

www.ccwoutfitters.com


----------



## Full Pull

Fine job gentelmen.


----------



## 7mm mag 06

ttt


----------



## nadams

09 dxt with a 100 gr. vortex!


----------



## string music

A few of my 09 bow kills,   2 wyoming goats, 
1 wyoming jack rabbit, and a ga. slick head


----------



## short stop

Been about an  avg yr  for  me  .. no complaints    for  09  ..

  only   #4  deer  so far .   Waiting on a  PY  buck   over the next  week or   so .. soon  ... very soon  i hope


----------



## Gadget

short stop said:


> Been about an  avg yr  for  me  .. no complaints    for  09  ..
> 
> only   #4  deer  so far .   Waiting on a  PY  buck   over the next  week or   so .. soon  ... very soon  i hope





Nice Ryan........



Here's my second doe and some of the bucks I've passed up so far this year.


----------



## kevincox

Nov 8th at 8:20am 11 point gross score 157 2/8


----------



## tony32

looks good guys


----------



## savilcr

Wide 8


----------



## cape buffalo

*Another public land small 11 pt*

I shot and missed his daddy and when I went  back this small one showed up ..


----------



## HOGDOG76

13nov09 198lbs  116 7/8 so no py entry for me but maybe next year


----------



## satchmo

*Mo. and Ga.*

The buck is from Missouri last week and the doe came from here this morning.


----------



## cape buffalo

*here's another public land small 16pt*

This one was shot 150 yard from mine///


----------



## mr10ss

*09 rainy day does*

here's my frezzer start for the year. I haven't gotten on a shooter buck yet.


----------



## hound dog

Man I love this thread. I lost count of all the animals but keep the pics. coming.  Can someone count them up where I left off?


----------



## doublelungdriller

p&y #2 for me this year.

gross green score 139+ 8 point


----------



## georgiaboy027

35 yrds. ran about 10 yrds. First bow kill ever


----------



## Doveman

Third deer for the year.  30 yards out chasing a doe.  150 lbs dressed, probably 185 to 190 live.  My biggest with the bow yet.


----------



## Fish River Fool

Went to north Florida early last month to hunt some private land for a couple of days.  First morning I had this doe come by just after it was light enough to shoot.  She stopped about 12 yards from me so I aimed for her heart and let the carbon arrow fly.  Good sound of arrow hitting and passing through.  She ran off into the brush and I did not get out of the tree for a while.  As it got lighter, I could see my arrow stuck in the ground and what looked like three major blood spots evenly distributed about 3 yards apart.  40 minutes after making that shot, 3 vultures started circling about 35 yards away....when they landed on the ground, I decided that it was time to get out of my stand and protect my prize.  The Satellite Titan 100 broadhead did its job and my aim was good, right through the heart.  I've taken another doe and an 8 pointer this year but no pictures of them.


----------



## hound dog

Need more pic. TTT


----------



## Bwmstr1

After watching an 8 pointer chase 4 lady freinds , could not get him to stop .He took three away,and left me one.My eyes wanted to see more horns , my stomach said shoot! 42yards , ran 20 it was truly a Mathews, Montec Moment.


----------



## outdoorsman2020

*cobb county  8pt*

i killed this 8 in powder springs with hoyt havoctec nov 17 09 sorry there is no pic of bow with deer was to excited to think about that


----------



## gordylew

Yeah! I know more folks have seen this photo  then the Tiffany Lakosky in a bikini pic.  But I waited 15 years for this photo


Kansas 10 pt 135" 6/8 green gross POPE & Young baby!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

I to waited  years for this buck including 3 years of Illinois tag soup.  It must be shown again.


----------



## gordylew

formula1 said:


> I to waited  years for this buck including 3 years of Illinois tag soup.  It must be shown again.



I seen your buck at the taxidermist. awesome buck! congrats.  Keith will have a job on his hands mounting that one.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Thanks!  I think Keith can get get it done.  He said he felt like he could do it.

Are you using Keith as well?


----------



## Alan in GA

*another Cobb County 'city deer'....*

shot this one about 50' from where I got another 8pt last year same week [November 11]. This one is 3.5 year, 8pt last year was 4.5 year old according to West Georgia processors.
I sure love to bow hunt in an archery only county!


----------



## BowChilling

Here are the ones me and J-Man have taken this year.


----------



## Redneck1919

*Ten pointer @ 60 yards in the neck with a bow*

My grandson Matt took this buck in Henry County yesterday. Was lucky. The buck ran and dropped in a ditch by dirt road where they parked the truck. Did not have to haul him out of the woods.


----------



## Chadx1981

By golly


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83

*Nov 1, 2009*

This is my biggest bowkill to date.  Everything worked out perfect until the shot, ended up hitting him in the ham.  Tracked him for several hours without finding him.  Thanks to gtbhuntin and his dog Boe we went back the next afternoon and found him in less than an hour.  He was only 50 yards from where we had left off the night before.  The Second picture is my 8 year old daughter and a nice 8pt we killed together on Paw-Paw's place in east Texas.  This was our first successful hunt and I don't think that either of us will ever forget it!


----------



## Nitro1970

bowkills


----------



## fsmullet

*deer*

Opening day:






#3





#4




#5




#6 a  big ol' cull





didn't take a pick of #7. 
All shot with a bowtech air raid 27.5 inch draw, 75 pound pull using a shuttle T-lok broadhead.


----------



## jaymax

*Guess i'll post my 2 so far this year!*

Illinois and Georgia..... GOOD JOB EVERYONE!


----------



## roadkill

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=442153


----------



## DonArkie

15 yard shot, piled up at 38 yards

2009 PSE Bow Madness XS (Mossy Oak Treestand)
29" @ 59lbs.........269,268 fps
Tru Glo Extreme Compact 3 Pin Site
Whisker Biscuit Rest
Red Hawk Archery Peep Site
Tru Glo 5 Arrow Quiver
Sim's Cable Dampener
Golden Key Tranquilier Stabilizer
Carbon Express 250 Maxima's wrapped with Blazers
Po Boy Lited Nocks
N A P 85 gr. Thunderheads BH's


----------



## love to hunt

Got an 8 down and spine shot this doe I caught a lung but I didn't want to watch her suffer so I went ahead and thumped her in the head.  That makes 4 for the year so far.  All with a bow!

Oh and a rabbit!


----------



## doublelungdriller

awesome kills yall


----------



## cape buffalo

*small ga deer dec*

small ga deer


----------



## Wjackson11x

A little meat for the freezer on the last week of the season.


----------



## love to hunt

#6 for the season!


----------

